# Sticky  Resizing and Posting Images



## Bea

I thought i would put together this quick tutorial on how to resize your photos to post or upload to the gallery. To start with you should download this handy little program called Microsoft Image Resizer (the link will start the download from the microsoft website). This is the program i feel is the easiest to use and is what i will be using for this tutorial. 

So now that you've downloaded and installed Image Resizer i will show you how to use it and then upload your images to Photobucket so that you can share them with everyone here.
*
Resizing Photos*

_Step One_
Locate the photo/s you wish to resize on your computer.









_Step Two _
Select all photos you wish to resize.








You select images by holding shift and selecting the first and last of the group of images you want to select, or alternatively you can hold down CTRL and click each image you want to select (allowing you to select just a few from a folder).

_Step Three_
Right click on one of the selected images, an options menu will pop up.








You want to click on Resize Pictures.

_Step Four_
Once you've clicked Resize Pictures the program Image Resizer will open. You need to click the button that says "advanced"








This will give you more options as to what you can do.

_Step Five_
Select Custom and type in the maximum number of pixels your images will be. I resize all my photos that i post on forums to 450x450 pixels as this comes within the limit on most boards, including Talk Cockatiels.








I don't recommend resizing the originals rather than making copies as this will make them too small to get printed or to use for high resolution things. Once you've typed in the size your images will be click OK.

_Step Six_
The Image Resizer will take a moment to resize your photos. Once resized they will appear at the bottom of the folder they came from and will have (Custom) added after the file name.








You can either leave these images in that folder or you can do what i do and move them to a separate folder called "Forum Size" or whatever you want.

*Uploading to Photobucket*

_Step One_
Open your photobucket account (if you don't already have one go to www.photobucket.com). 








Then click browse, this will open a file browser.

_Step Two_
Locate the resized photo on your computer. Once you've found it click Open.









_Step Three_
Add any other resized images you want to upload, once you're done click Upload.








_
Step Four_
The images will take a moment to upload to your album, then you can use the tagged link to post on the forum.
[IMG]http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r78/birdybea/Other/10-1.jpg









And that's it!! 

Hope you've found this helpful, can't wait to see your photos!


----------



## Aly

Bea! You're great! I think this should be a sticky.


----------



## Bea

You got to it too fast.  I was about to sticky it when you posted.


----------



## Laura

Step by step instructions just what I need...lol Thank you Bea its very helpful


----------



## Aly

Bea said:


> You got to it too fast.  I was about to sticky it when you posted.


Ooopps.hehe


----------



## Meghanxx4

Very Helpful. Thanks Bea.


----------



## Aly

Bea! Thanks again! That program makes it so much easier to post pics in the gallery!!!


----------



## Bea

Babyluv12 said:


> Bea! Thanks again! That program makes it so much easier to post pics in the gallery!!!


It's a nifty little program, that's for sure. I find it useful for lots of things (e.g. emails take half as long to send when the photos are smaller files ).


----------



## Riebie

Bea your tutorial is awesome!! Thank you for going through all that effort!


----------



## birdieness

thats bea. i jus downloaded it and will give it a try.


----------



## Bea

No worries!! I'm glad it's been helpful.


----------



## Sophia

I have done it too thanks for telling us how to do it


----------



## Bea

No problems!


----------



## Serenity

I've had to resize mass amounts of pictures before, but I've always done it in Photoshop. That tool will probably cut down on like... 20 minutes of resizing. @[email protected] Great help.


----------



## Bea

Serenity said:


> That tool will probably cut down on like... 20 minutes of resizing. @[email protected] Great help.


It's definitely a handy tool to have.  It would take forever to do in Photoshop!


----------



## Sophia

great tutorial 

Thanks again!!


----------



## Keet1976

I use photobucket to resize my pictures....I have always used the preset Message board size when I resize them, but when ever they show up in the threads it says phot has been resized...I am wondering if then the photobucket message board size is too big for this site...maybe I will try photobuckets website size option.........


----------



## Bea

I think photobucket message board size is too big, but i think it has a custom resize tool now.  So you can make it whatever size you want.


----------



## bobbyboy

*hit blond moment*

i cant get the last step right. 2 photos on screen in bucket. how do i get it to a thread:blush:


----------



## bobbyboy

*help*

cant get last step right. how do i get it here. blond moment


----------



## Laura

When you click on the picture you want in photobucket there should be 
Share URL - Email & IM Direct Link - Layout Pages HTML Code - Websites & Blogs IMG Code - Forums & Bulletin Boards
on the side of the picture click on img code- forums and bullentin boards it will copy it and then just paste it into your post in the forum and the picture will come up.


----------



## Sunshine

Can I just ask...does any of you use Picasa to upload your pictures? It doesn't seem to work for me, but I suppose it doesn't matter whether you use Photobucket or Picasa?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

I use photo bucket


----------



## birdie-beth

Wow, that's useful! Thanks!


----------



## clawnz

I have a question?
It concerns me that I resize a pic, photobucket tells me it is 160x120px and then I upload to forum it is then too big?
Yet if I understand you, pic can be 500x 500pix.
I try to comply, but cannot figure out how pic gets bigger?


----------



## morla

I will use that helpfull information when i get my first cockatiel for my birthday! I am so exited!


----------



## delawaregirl

just checking to see if I did picture right


----------



## delawaregirl

just checking to see if I did picture right--but guess I didn't. Picture is showing on my profile so I don't know what to do


----------



## srtiels

You can do this in the test forum: http://talkcockatiels.com/forumdisplay.php?f=20


----------

